# why do you click on members profiles?



## Zenobia Kael (Sep 16, 2014)

ok i got an idea to make this thread from the "who are the last 10 people to view you profile thread"

so. why do you do it? 

ok i think i got all the reasons. if you can think of anymore let me know!


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

I like finding out more about people that interest me.


----------



## spylass (Jan 25, 2014)

I'm a creeper/stalker


----------



## Apolo (Aug 15, 2014)

I am checking to see what their age is, when debating a topic with them... Because the forum has a lot of kids on it, and I won't debate important issues with kids. I'm a meanie head like that. :kitteh:


----------



## Schizoid (Jan 31, 2015)

Because I enjoy learning about people. Whenever I see someone who writes an interesting post on here, I can't help but to wonder what their personality is like. So I will click on their profile and read through some of their previous posts/threads to get a better idea of their personality. I don't really notice what people wrote about themselves on their profile, but I am more inclined to notice what people wrote in their posts because the things they wrote in their post actually reveals more about them than the things they wrote in their profile.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

It's almost always an accident and then I feel like I'm a creeper/stalker and I don't want anybody to know.


----------



## Xyte (Aug 4, 2015)

Cuz I like making bets with myself... click on their profile to see if I'm right or not.


----------



## TTIOTBSAL (May 26, 2014)

You forgot the option "by accident".


----------



## Aelthwyn (Oct 27, 2010)

actually I mostly check people's profile pages when I'm in a subforum that doesn't tell me what their type is and something in their post made me wonder either about their myers-briggs or enneagram.


----------



## Hei (Jul 8, 2014)

If a post they made is interesting, or their avatar or sinature. And the occasional miss-click when scrolling.


----------



## BlueNix (Nov 19, 2015)

I'm still new here & reading up while getting my bearings with names & threads that would be good to read.


----------



## Stramela (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm probably not who you're asking, but oh well. 
So far the times I've clicked on people's profiles, it was because I accidentally clicked on their name instead of the thread name after I had something liked or quoted.
Maybe after I actually become interested enough to click on someone's profile, I will report the reason and vote then, maybe


----------



## Gossip Goat (Nov 19, 2013)

If they've posted something that has caught my attention. Sometimes if they've visited my profile.


----------



## peter pettishrooms (Apr 20, 2015)

I want to touch myself to their pics.


----------



## ZeroZeroQuatre (Jan 27, 2015)

Creeper, curiosity and boredom.
And hoping that I may find a secret message : "_Congratulations, you found me ! I'm a genie and will grant you 3 wishes !_"


----------



## Godless (Jan 27, 2016)

acidicwithpanic said:


> I want to touch myself to their pics.


Hold my hand and let us prance across the boulevard of broken rainbows! :blushed:


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I've probably done it for every reason at least once, except for being bored. I click on my own for that. >_>


----------



## Shade (Oct 11, 2013)

All of them except for them tagging me and me liking their posts


----------



## Arzazar Szubrasznikarazar (Apr 9, 2015)

I want to know who they are.


----------



## Monty (Jul 12, 2011)

I do all of these on different occasions


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

If I liked something a person posted but their type is hidden then I will go to their page to look up their type/s.


----------



## VacantPsalm (Dec 22, 2014)

Accident. Every time.


----------



## lib (Sep 18, 2010)

Whenever a post is religious in some way - Jesus this and Jesus that, abortion, sex before marriage etc. I check to see if they're American. On basis of this I made a thread polling INTJs on if they believed in a god. About 50% of the Americans responding did whereas only about 25% of the non-Americans did. 
http://personalitycafe.com/intj-forum-scientists/486482-do-you-believe-god.html
If I want some background on a tread I might check up on the person who posted it. This is especially the case with threads on "Intro". Maybe it's the name they've chosen or music they've chosen or what they've written that makes me want to check nationality.
From time to time someone's written something interesting and intelligent and I just want to know more about the person.


----------



## Clyme (Jul 17, 2014)

All of the above.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

I stopped - most are empty / ill + non-informative, thus a waste of time.


----------



## jamaix (Sep 20, 2013)

Usually it's an accident. When I deliberately click on a profile it's normally because I'm not familiar with the member. I want to see some of their other post or peruse some of the threads they've created. This often helps me decide whether I want to interact with them or not. If they seek out controversy, love arguing, etc., I will avoid interacting with them.



ETA
I may click on the profile of someone who post a comment on a thread I created that I've not interacted with previously. If they seem to be desiring a response, I've found that it is sometimes beneficial to take a few things into consideration before replying. I usually look at their age (if revealed), nationality, background information, writing style, and anything else revealed in their profile prior to responding that may be pertinent. If they are new to PerC, I believe that is also worth considering.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

usually only to see what sort of person has sent me friend request


----------



## Watchtower (Aug 20, 2015)

This doesn't seem like a place for people to interact one-on-one, so the profile page feels redundant. I visit the member profiles occasionally to check out their type, if it isn't visible in the thread (odd for a personality site), to confirm my suspicions about it.


----------

